
Soylent Blog – Update on Coffiest and Powder - joeyespo
http://blog.soylent.com/post/149763512312/update-on-coffiest-and-powder
======
tedmiston
The headline as provided buries the lede: Soylent Coffiest having mislabeled
vitamin A and C levels has caused a supply bottleneck. Because they have to
reprint the packaging, new orders cannot be accepted for 10 days.

It's unclear to me _how far_ off of the stated values they are.

